# Lower unit oil? Question



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

If it smells horrible its LU oil, if its black its unburnt oil from your 2 stroke.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

2 stroke oil, dont cancel the trip


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Just bought the boat and I don't think it's been run lately, it smells like the burnt oil. I don't think it's lower unit oil. It's hard to get the screw out of the lower unit so I'm letting her soak over night to losen up. So I can check color of unit oil to be sure. Thanks guys


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

2 Stroke oil. My old Johnson 48 spl did the same thing. I replaced LU seals and after pulling it apart I was like dang! Better safe than sorry. Nothing to worry about plus if it was a bad lower unit seal it would probably be more milky than black and stink real bad.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks it was 2str oil exhaust.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I know ;D


----------

